# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Elektroshocks doelmatig tegen zelfmoord jongeren' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Elektroshocks doelmatig tegen zelfmoord jongeren&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 14 uur geleden*
HILVERSUM - Elektroshocks kunnen goed worden ingezet tegen zelfmoordneigingen bij jongeren. Dat valt op te maken uit een onderzoek van psychiater Harold van Megen van de kliniek Meerkanten in Ermelo. De afgelopen vijf jaar kregen twaalf depressieve *...*
Electroshock succesvol zo 18 mrt 2007 | geen reactie NOS Headlines
*alle 23 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

